# If you like the beatle you should like...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

New Zealand 's The cleans and The bats, especially the cleans, i got 2 cd by em, they are fabuleous.I forgot pop-rock could sound like this rich complex in instrumentation, not some prefabricated teen bop pop.

If you like the beatles check em out ,because i'm pretty sure you like them.Probably some dude is gonna challenge me and says there is nothing similar between the beatle the cleans and the bats but i dont care, i'm confident i'm wright on this.


----------

